# Eleocharis acicularis emersed question



## jonny_ftm (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

E tenellus being too invasive after 4 weeks in an emersed start of my 45L aquarium, I replaced it with eleocharis acicularis 2 days ago. Plantlets were freshly bought from a Dennerle source, so probably should acclimate easily to the emersed setup.

I see that the needle shaped leaves stay sticked forming a thick unique stem. Should I try to aerate them separating the leaves as I can, just leave them as they are, or cut the whole thing to 1-2cm above soil and let it grow. I fear that letting the leaves compacted as they are that the most inner ones rot/melt

many thanks for your advice


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

i wouldn't bother trying to separate the clumps. but do trim to and inch or two. be patient, they will show new growth in a week or so. after a few months, you will start to think tenellus is a slow grower.


----------



## jonny_ftm (Feb 26, 2009)

miles said:


> i wouldn't bother trying to separate the clumps. but do trim to and inch or two. be patient, they will show new growth in a week or so. after a few months, you will start to think tenellus is a slow grower.


Hi,

I didn't wait for an answer. Trimming is a bad idea in emersed I think. The trimmed leafs will die and mold can start on them because of the humidity. I aerated/separated most leafs, and the plants do very good. Keeping them as they were, would have caused mold on inner parts

As of my choice, I thought Tenellus is more noxious? Anyway, Eleocharis in my case is also better suited because of its high size. Tenellus was too short for my layout needs


----------

